# Long forgotten MTV



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

i just tell me what you don't you say to smear
i have been waiting for so long to hear the truth
it comes as no surprize for us to see
so cut the crap and tell me that we are through
now i know your heart and i know your mind
you don't even know your bid of your kind

so much for your high brows which marks the west
cause you use me up and then you walk away
oh you can't blame me that way

well i guess that you say is true
i can never be the right kind of one for you
i can never be your woman...(3)

when i saw my best friend yesterday
she said that she never liked you from the start
well me i wished that i could claim the same
but you always believed that you held my heart
and also had a charming handsome man
now i think i finally understand
is it in your genes that i don't know
up and slip it out thats for sure

why did you played me this way...
now well i guess that you say is true
i can never be the right kind of one for you
i can never be your woman...(3)

well i guess what they say is true
i can never spend my life with a fiend like you
i can never be your woman...(3)


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

A nice try from what I assume is someone whose first language is not English

Correct lyrics here:

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/whitetown/yourwoman.html

Now dare I ask what this has to do with classical music?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

The lyrics are one and the same as i hear it more properly....
As it might used to be a ol' british song...so i guess its classical.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Some years centuries back when byzantine had occupied many countries, as under british company they were aristocracy monarchy and all others were subordinate to them. As like asian countries being under their rule. So much of indian population over the years as a developing nation had lesser known skills and lesser educated. Its not that they never had knowledge.
The british nations were then considered themselves as highly educated, knowledge and mannerism. So the british lamented indians as low profile and even depicted them as in their african studies. 
Knowledge now not as in studying books nor like knowing mathematics. But now considered as IQ and also knowing reasoning understanding things.
The growing indian population now has more knowledge and even the minorities population who says still that they don't know take part in anything.
Comparingly the british population has also grown liven up as the modernization times, but they still have to limit themselves in human norms of knowledge. So they might be pretending that they have less IQ reasoning understanding in modern times than indians.
Or maybe british still have high knowledge and indians lesser knowledge....sophia wisdom.
I feel that still many people from around the world are mostly stupid or deliberately act stupid ? conveying all the wrong information misleading making people believe in it since years...

I came to know about a british 1980s pop star named tina charles famous for a single 'you set my heart on fire' , born from white british parents but had indian looks and hairs. Somehow as the british lived for so many centuries in india so they had genetic changes. So tina charles was outwardly like indian but inwardly britisher. 
Similarly another british pop artist named lolly aka anna shantha kumble...seems like anglo but inwardly indian outwardly british!!!
But this doesn't goes for all the people....


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

> Comparingly the british population has also grown liven up as the modernization times, but they still have to limit themselves in human norms of knowledge. So they might be pretending that they have less IQ reasoning understanding in modern times than indians.


Then again, they might not be pretending that they have less IQ reasoning understanding in modern times than Indians.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

This mass media internet education knowledge in itself is not so boon, but a evil. If all people got miserably educated and spread their misinterpreted knowledge. Then there is no equilibrium.


----------

